# Maltese Valentine Sculptures



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's my collection of Valentine Maltese sculptures. For those of you who also collect Maltese figurines, I'd love to see the ones you have for Valentines Day!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Those are beautiful Marge..


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Those are adorable Marj!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful collection you have there Marj. I have one maltese figurine that technically isn't a Valentine's figurine, i had it custom made from a pic of Riley, but it does have a heart on it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mysugarbears said:


> What a beautiful collection you have there Marj. I have one maltese figurine that technically isn't a Valentine's figurine, i had it custom made from a pic of Riley, but it does have a heart on it.


How cute! Christine Monroe, right?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Love your collection Marj.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

sassy's mommy said:


> Love your collection Marj.


I know you collect Maltese, Pat! Will you share some pictures? Pretty please?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Love your things Marj! :wub:
I have a lot of collectibles but nothing for Valentines day. :blush: I'm completely addicted to anything Maltese.:blink:
Pat, I'd love to see your collection too.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

njdrake said:


> Love your things Marj! :wub:
> I have a lot of collectibles but nothing for Valentines day. :blush: I'm completely addicted to anything Maltese.:blink:
> Pat, I'd love to see your collection too.


I'm in shock! :w00t:

You have the most amazing collection I've seen!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Marj, I love them!!:wub: I don't have any of those! I especially love the one in the teacup. Where did you get it??


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i'm jealous ..thay are adorable .


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

aprilb said:


> Marj, I love them!!:wub: I don't have any of those! I especially love the one in the teacup. Where did you get it??


The one in the teacup is from Erin's K9 Collectibles. The candy dish is from Christine Monroe. The Maltese in the front eating cake is from Dainty Dawgs. The rest are from Sally's Bits of Clay.

I am obsessed with Maltese collectibles!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> The one in the teacup is from Erin's K9 Collectibles. The candy dish is from Christine Monroe. The Maltese in the front eating cake is from Dainty Dawgs. The rest are from Sally's Bits of Clay.
> 
> I am obsessed with Maltese collectibles!


Thanks, Marj! Me, too!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So very cute. :wub: I on the other hand do not have any Maltese figurines.:blush:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> How cute! Christine Monroe, right?


Yep, Christine Monroe.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> I'm in shock! :w00t:
> 
> You have the most amazing collection I've seen!



LOL Marj, I really don't think I have anything that's Valentine. :blush:

My husband thinks I have a pretty amazing collection too. :smilie_tischkante: He keeps saying do you think you have enough yet and my answer is always the same, No. 
I don't know what he'll say when I come home with a much bigger curio. :w00t:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

njdrake said:


> LOL Marj, I really don't think I have anything that's Valentine. :blush:
> 
> My husband thinks I have a pretty amazing collection too. :smilie_tischkante: He keeps saying do you think you have enough yet and my answer is always the same, No.
> I don't know what he'll say when I come home with a much bigger curio. :w00t:


I have a huge curio. It's taller than my refrigerator, but it's packed full. I can buy extra shelves for it, but I'm almost afraid to have more room!

Now, you must have sculptures with hearts or roses! I consider those Valentine's......


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> I have a huge curio. It's taller than my refrigerator, but it's packed full. I can buy extra shelves for it, but I'm almost afraid to have more room!
> 
> Now, you must have sculptures with hearts or roses! I consider those Valentine's......


I need your curio! LOL

Ok, Marj, here you go.
This is a little Valentinie :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

A great collection, Marj. I just have my mini Benny in front of me every day, Valentine's or not. :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

njdrake said:


> I need your curio! LOL
> 
> Ok, Marj, here you go.
> This is a little Valentinie :wub:


Beautiful! I always love peaking at your Maltese collection.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

these are a bunch of adorable valentine maltese collection :tender:


----------

